# DIY Scarecrow and usable mask



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

I've got a family of 6. I think we'll make them together this weekend as a "memory" making event.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

*Still shots*


































Here are some video stills of the mask.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

I have written a Halloween style Omen with a beat song that can be downloaded an used for free. It is my copyright, but I give you all permission to use it. It is the first song on this site and is called Halloween 

Keith Trimm at Mixposure | Mixposure - Mixposure & Internet Music Scene or Indie Music Scene (take your pick) is an Online Music Distributor (OMD) featuring some of the best Indie Artists on the web!


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

i cant download the song, says i dont have permission


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

Try it from this site Keith Trimm - NumberOneMusic - Get Maximum Exposure!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks Great Keith! 

I'ma try that methinks  A scarecrow was one of our "must haves" in our last years yard haunt. We took an old skull mounted LEDs in the eye sockets and then glued parts of burlap over it to obtain a similar look. 

Also, I'm from yer neck of the woods too, I live and haunt in Omaha. 

Good Haunting,

Steve


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's ours bud


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

Super dude! Im gonna be a scarecrow next year in my yard, ill use this tip! thanks man! and awesome!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

I made a pretty creepy looking scarecrow mask last year. First, i made a mold of my face with aluminum foil, then I covered it with expanding foam and carved the shape I wanted. Then I glued a burlap sack to it pressing the burlap into the detail. Then painted it. I made it so hopefully I could use it as a prop this year. Here's a picture, it's hard to see much of the detail though. Unfortunately I wasn't the only one with the scarecrow idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

I dig the pink shirt. Not too scary...


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Dang, I should have mentioned, I'm the one in the back. I have a few thoughts for next time though. I should have added some blood, and dismembered the crow. Also a pitch fork with a crow impaled on it would have been nice. And, I'm not sure anymore about the rope hair. It looked too neat. I think that when I use it as a prop this year, I will try and mess up the hair a bit, and use some washes (dirty paint thinner) to give it some color. It should look more like it's been out in the elements for a wile. also, I think the hat turned out too shiny.


----------

